# I want my H to move out, but I can't afford the rent all by myself!



## lostnbroken (Aug 21, 2009)

We are renting a town home. We have separate accounts (not going into details here.) The arrangement is he pays the house bills and I pay the rent. I am not saying that I make more money. But he has lots of debt to pay monthly and has only enough left for house bills. I am debt-free and make enough monthly for the rent and my car loan. The arrangement worked just fine as a married couple up untill he drops the D bomb again at the end of Jan. I don't even bother to know why this time coz he's done it not just once, but 3 times! I think it's time to put my foot down.

Our lease (with both our names on it) will not end for another 8 months. I want him to move out but I can't afford the rent, house bills, and my car loan with my pay. Is it reasonable to ask him to pay half of the expenses while he moves out?

Another plan is for me to move out and pay half of the expenses. But I just don't think it's fair for me. After all, he's the one asking to leave. Why should I pay half of the expenses so he would not get into trouble?

One more idea is to give him 2 months to find a roommate. I will pay half of the expense for that two months. After that he will have to figure out by himself of how to have a roof over his head.

I know he doesn't have money to rent a place for himself. But I don't care anymore after how he's treated me like a doormat w/o an ounce of respect and took me for granted. I've done nothing but good to him. I can't take care of him anymore. I need to put myself first now....


----------



## cubsfn (Sep 23, 2010)

cut all the non essentials, if you have a cell phone (if you have a land line) you don't need that .. get rid of your cable/internet access etc ... so that all you have to pay for is power/water etc ... or find a roommate as well. Would that work?


----------

